# Anyone coming to Trexelertown from the Northeast (I-95)?



## scrubbinrims (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello,

I am in talks with seller in New Haven, CT for a 26' balloon tire bicycle, but the overall cost is prohibitive if I have to pay boxing and shipping to Virginia.
Anyone going to Trexlertown in a couple of weeks that has the space to pick it up... it seems like it would not be out of the way, being right off the interstate.
Of course, I would compensate you for your assitance and could really add to your spending budget or offset a display space, or toll after toll (after toll).

Please let me know if this is a possibility with anyone as I need to pull the trigger in advance.

Thansk, Chris


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 23, 2011)

I live 40 minutes from there. Doesn't really help you out though....


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 24, 2011)

*Bump!*

Still needing a courier from New Haven, CT to Trexlertown, PA.
With as big as this event is pulling from the NE, is there nobody to load up a single bike for me?
The money I am willing to offer would help offset the gas, tolls, or think of it as a gift certificate.
Please, I need to let the seller know by this weekend.
Chris


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 27, 2011)

*Bumpity, Bump*

Is there nobody coming from the northeast through I-95, five minutes off the interstate in New Haven, CT to Trexlertown????????
My opportunity is slipping away and I am offering a gas/toll scholarship (full ride) to grab it.
Thanks, Chris


----------



## Springer Tom (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm coming from Albany or else I'd gladly help, Chris.....


----------



## catfish (Sep 28, 2011)

scrubbinrims said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am in talks with seller in New Haven, CT for a 26' balloon tire bicycle, but the overall cost is prohibitive if I have to pay boxing and shipping to Virginia.
> Anyone going to Trexlertown in a couple of weeks that has the space to pick it up... it seems like it would not be out of the way, being right off the interstate.
> ...




I'm not going this year. But even when I do go, I don't take 95. Mass pike to 84. Is faster.


----------

